# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  Where to from here?

## southcape

I started to panic when the rand dropped from twelve to the dollar to thirteen. The predictions are that we are heading for twenty rand to the dollar and in my simple mind what this means is that everything I have ever worked for has just halved in value. Where to next? What can I do to fix something I have no control over?

 :Confused:

----------


## adrianh

> What can I do to fix something I have no control over?


Spread the message:

*ZUMA MUST FALL*

----------


## southcape

It is not going to happen. The ANC of yesterday, has already fallen. The question is what is going to fill that void? Zuma is no longer relevant.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Zuma is no longer relevant.


Really ? I wish I could believe that !  As long as he is President and affects the Rand and the economy with his kak decisions, he is totally relevant.

----------


## southcape

The economy is far, far bigger than Zuma. This is what you should be worrying you. And the question each of us want to start asking is what we can do before the opportunity is lost.

----------


## HR Solutions

> And the question each of us want to start asking is what we can do before the opportunity is lost.



Totally correct, but as long as zuma is president, the economy remains very fickle and the rand plummates every time he farts in a wrong direction !!!

Im interested to know what you think we should maybe do ?

----------


## southcape

I have a problem with the term "we". I find myself getting dragged into situations and to places where I don't belong. This despite doing everything I can to fit in. At the end of the day, all we can do is to make decisions that in our own best interests. For me that is my family and acknowledging the fact that my boys have no future in this country. And it wasn't Zuma who tipped me over the edge. It was our collective response to the debacle in Limpopo. And Julius Malema who actually rang that bell. Zuma is irrelevant. He is not the problem. We are.

----------


## HR Solutions

You are contradicting yourself here ...... I don't agree with you .............but anyway good luck.

PS Maybe if you think "we are the problem" - and we can't do anything about it - you should leave the country.

----------


## southcape

wee Julius would also like me to leave. And with the two of you ganging up on me, I might just have to. What do you not agree with?

----------


## adrianh

> I started to panic when the rand dropped from twelve to the dollar to thirteen. The predictions are that we are heading for twenty rand to the dollar and in my simple mind what this means is that everything I have ever worked for has just halved in value. Where to next? What can I do to fix something I have no control over?


I am confused by this post. Did you work all your life just to sell everything and convert that value to dollars?

----------


## southcape

I am also confused. I suspect most people are confused. Where did it all go wrong? Food prices are going up. The price for most things is going up. Crime and violence is increasing. Our society is more polarised now than it ever was. Who cannot claim to be confused?

----------


## HR Solutions

> Who cannot claim to be confused?


Im not confused ..... angry with Zuma yes, but not confused.

----------


## adrianh

> I am also confused. I suspect most people are confused. Where did it all go wrong? Food prices are going up. The price for most things is going up. Crime and violence is increasing. Our society is more polarised now than it ever was. Who cannot claim to be confused?


You are clearly not good at conversation!

----------


## southcape

Conversing, conserving or converting? Who is not confused? Tell me you can make make sense of the fact that a dynamic vibrant economy is headed for junk status. Comfortable with this?

----------


## Marq

An economy that is being sabotaged by the anc ineptitude's.
No confusion here.
Just because its not comfortable doesn't make it confusing!

----------


## HR Solutions

> Conversing, conserving or converting?


Im battling with this conversation ............ and then thought about this quote:





> I have a problem with the term "we". I find myself getting dragged into situations and to places where I don't belong. This despite doing everything I can to fit in.



Maybe I'm not the one confused ..........

----------


## southcape

> An economy that is being sabotaged by the anc ineptitude's.


There is a government that is being driven by a populist agenda. It was not always this way. And the ANC of today is the ANC in name only. Just as the government, is a government in name only. The discipline, commitment and structures have been replaced by a kleptocracy. And the question that needs to asked is what went wrong?




> No confusion here.
> Just because its not comfortable doesn't make it confusing!


I am not sure I agree with you. It is most confusing. Ask those who are so naive to believe that getting rid of Zuma is going to fix the problem.

----------


## HR Solutions

> I am not sure I agree with you. It is most confusing. Ask those who are so naive to believe that getting rid of Zuma is going to fix the problem.


Ummm I don't think anyone says that getting rid of Zuma is going to fix the problem, but getting rid of the top nob is a start to getting rid of the problem.  If we could get someone with at least a brain cell in power that can lead properly then we could move forward.  Just look at what Namibia has just done.

----------


## southcape

Only card carrying members of the ANC can get rid of the top nob and I don't think they share your concerns. Do you not find that confusing?

----------


## HR Solutions

> Only card carrying members of the ANC can get rid of the top nob and I don't think they share your concerns. Do you not find that confusing?


No I don't because a lot of "card carrying" members of the ANC have changed their way of thinking and are still changing their way of thinking - so if enough of them change their vote we can slowly start a change - There is talk of Gauteng hopefully going to the DA.  In addition the ANC's Executive Council can also ask him to step down.  Nothing confusing about this at all.  Im sorry if you don't understand.

PS. I would NEVER leave this country, but you I think would be a perfect candidate for Australia

----------


## southcape

A card carrying member of the DA? An activist?

----------


## adrianh

There is one thing that you guys need to understand about Zuma, he is no fool. Yes, i said it.Let me explain to you why I said it. People think that Zuma has lots of wives and lots of kids because he likes to shag anything that moves, yes maybe, but there is more to it. He has a huge extended family that he has strategically placed into government positions. I put my cock on a block that he has a uncle, auntie, cousin or whatever everywhere in government. Although the ANC might be able to get rid of him as president they will never be able to get back the power that they gave him. The ANC themselves got knobbed in the eye and they are too stupid to see it.

About the economy; @southcape, I have no idea what you are whinging about, I got R30K worth of work today from a client who got a R660K order from New York. What you need to do is to stop whinging and to start using your head to make money. The money lies in exports. Make something that isn't labour intensive, does not require imported components and fills a gap abroad!

----------


## southcape

Who is whinging? What I said is that there is no future for my boys and that the value of the assets I have worked hard to secure has just halved. That is not whinging. It is simply stating facts. Yes there are opportunities. But times have changed, the economy is in unchartered territory and there is no going back to the comfort zone. It doesn't work like that.

----------


## HR Solutions

> the value of the assets I have worked hard to secure has just halved.


Why is that ? Do you have the wrong assets ? ............ the rest I just deleted ..... Its not my job to give you ideas.

----------


## southcape

You don't travel outside the country? You don't source products and services from outside the country? How many million got wiped off the stock exchange? Or was that billions?  Prices on new cars? What am I missing?

----------


## southcape

> ............ the rest I just deleted ..... Its not my job to give you ideas.


No you are not an activist. A DA member maybe. But I somehow doubt it. If you are, that is the reason the DA will never amount to anything more than a lame and ineffective opposition. You need a bit of juju if you really want to change the course of this countries politics. And I am afraid that you and so many others, just do not understand the dynamics of the roller coaster ride you are on. 

But enjoy the ride. 
And do not complain when it's all over.

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HR Solutions

LOL ................

----------


## adrianh

The thing that I find most interesting about those who claim to understand things better than everybody else all hold totally different points of view. @HR - We are clearly too doff to understand what that guy is on about...

----------

HR Solutions (27-Jan-16)

----------


## Marq

There you go.....

----------


## Marq

Sorry.....read that post again  .....wrong Juju. Its so confusing.

----------

HR Solutions (28-Jan-16)

----------


## southcape

> Sorry.....read that post again  .....wrong Juju. Its so confusing.


Not really. If you want change, you have to face the realities of the inequalities that exist in our society. If you want change you are going to have "manage" the expectations of the vast majority of the voting public in this country. 

And that is something that you are not prepared to do. 
Too busy, too distracted, too many choices.

----------


## HR Solutions

> And that is something that you are not prepared to do.


25 Posts and we know everything about fellow posters, what they are prepared to do, what political party they belong to, what they do or don't do for the country etc etc .  I am in awe ............


Ps.  You have no clue ...... Do not think that you do !!  Just because you are negative and don't know what to do (as per your heading) don't include everyone.

----------


## southcape

I have said as much. I am confused. And the closer we get to junk status the more confused I become. The fact you do not see this as a problem confuses me even more. And yes it leaves me feeling lost, lonely, afraid and just a little bit angry at the arrogance.

----------


## HR Solutions

> I have said as much. I am confused. And the closer we get to junk status the more confused I become. The fact you do not see this as a problem confuses me even more. And yes it leaves me feeling lost, lonely, afraid and just a little bit angry at the arrogance.


If you are lost and lonely - Then don't tell me who you think I am or what I do !

----------


## southcape

You are quite right. I shouldn't have. And I did. But that is me done. Thanks for the rather one sided conversation. I do aplogise.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Justloadit

> Not really. If you want change, you have to face the realities of the inequalities that exist in our society. If you want change you are going to have "manage" the expectations of the vast majority of the voting public in this country.


And exactly what are the expectations to create this change?

----------


## bones

i am planning to leave this country but 
as it is now i cannot because the rand 
is utterly worthless it is useless to try 
and move to a country that will make 
you broke instantly 

change is a slow process but as the 
chinese are slowly building there 
better tomorrow in modderfontein i 
feel a bit screwed by someone that 
used sanding paste rather then 
petroleum jelly 

but sh_t what do i know right

----------

